# Do Long-Fin Black Skirt Tetras regrow their fins?



## BORGUSX (May 29, 2008)

Well, I had to use medication in order to treat my fish's fin rot, but I was wondering do they regenerate their fins or not?


----------



## Meatpuppet (Mar 1, 2008)

they should grow back fine if you keep up with the water changes so the parameters are good to help the healing process.


----------



## stephenmontero (Mar 15, 2008)

yea i had a black skirt loose like 40% of his back fin in a fight and it grew back in 2 or 3 weeks


----------



## BORGUSX (May 29, 2008)

Their fins aren't fully regenerated! I feed them freeze dry blood worms, but I am suppose to feed them flakes it is because they don't eat the flakes that I gave them except for the one that I used from a specialized fish store!


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

How many tetras do you have? What other fish are with them? Black skirts are known fin-nippers and may even nip at each other if they aren't in a large enough group. The nipping could be what's causing them to have missing bits of fin. The fin rot could just be an infection because of the wounds the fish are getting from some other source.

What brand of flakes are you using? Some sort of prepared food (like flakes) should be the staple of their diet. I've definitely noticed that my fish enjoy better quality flakes than the cheaper ones, as they're higher in fish content and don't have as much junk like wheat and corn. You could also try another type of prepared food like crisps or crumbles.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Tetras can be sketchy about accepting food off the surface of the water too. Do they eat the blood worms off the surface? My tetras usually go for the sinking pellets, and if they are feeling brave enough they boot up to the top and grab a flake then right back down they go. Increasing their group numbers could make them feel a little bit safer.


----------



## BORGUSX (May 29, 2008)

I only have 3 Black Skirt Tetras for like a year or more! They seem to be fully grown now! BTW, is a Long Fin Black Skirt Tetra a subspecies of a regular Black Skirt Tetra?

What are good brands of flake food?

Should I get 3 more Black Skirt Tetras?

I have 3 Bloodfin Tetras, 3 Upside-Down Catfish, 3 Japanese Algae Eating Shrimps, and 3 Black Kuhli Loaches besides the black skirts!


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Long fin black skirt tetras are just a long finned version of the black skirts. 

I just bought tetraMin tropical crisps. Not sure how good they are, they seems pretty good, and its supposedly 35% less waste and concentrated nutrition. They are little round flakes with different colour dots in the middle. Pretty nifty food. 

Yes, adding more tetras would be a good idea. A school of 5 or more is ideal.


----------



## BORGUSX (May 29, 2008)

I heard that Long Fin Black Skirt Tetras are man-date, so how does the process do they select tetras with a certain characteristic and breed them?

Well, the long fin version school with the regular version?


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

I honestly couldn't tell you how they go about selecting for breeding for the long finned variety. I would imagine any fish with a sail fin or long skirts would have to be man made though. 

And I don't see why the long finned ones wouldn't school with the regular ones, they are pretty much the same thing.


----------

